# Worried ! Malt WILL NOT drink water



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's been 2 full days and my malt has not touched or even approached her water bowl. She just never gets thirsty. :w00t: Even after playing around, she looked thirsty but still the water bowl is completely full. I have even replaced it several times. 
She is eating Grandma Lucy's Artisian so all her liquids are coming from the food only.
NowI i cannot force her to drink water but I am afraid of dehydration. I am home with her during the day and she's wanting food and all but no water. ???


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would be concerned too. Does her pee look dark? Could she be getting some anywhere else?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How old is she? There is quite a bit of water in the Grandma Lucy's. Mine eat Dr. Harvey's and there's a lot of water in it too. So they don't drink nearly as much as they would if they were eating kibble. On days where they are pretty quiet and not outside much, they don't drink hardly at all. But if they've been playing or outside for a walk, they head for the water bowl. Have you switched water bowls recently? How often do you give fresh water? When did you start to feed Grandma Lucy's? Is the change in her drinking habit just since she's been on GL's?

Soooo many questions.... sorry. Maureen's question is an excellent one.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I would be concerned too. Does her pee look dark? Could she be getting some anywhere else?





Crystal&Zoe said:


> How old is she? There is quite a bit of water in the Grandma Lucy's. Mine eat Dr. Harvey's and there's a lot of water in it too. So they don't drink nearly as much as they would if they were eating kibble. On days where they are pretty quiet and not outside much, they don't drink hardly at all. But if they've been playing or outside for a walk, they head for the water bowl. Have you switched water bowls recently? How often do you give fresh water? When did you start to feed Grandma Lucy's? Is the change in her drinking habit just since she's been on GL's?
> 
> Soooo many questions.... sorry. Maureen's question is an excellent one.


 Her pee is not dark. 
Vanilla is just under 20 months and I just started Grandma Lucy's 2 weeks ago. I always add EXTRA warm water. Come to think of it when she eats Acana she drinks water right after her meal but with the Grandma Lucy's I never see her drinking barely anything throughout the day. She seem hydrated cause she is peeing. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I would call the vet and share your story with them just to be on the safe side


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> Her pee is not dark.
> Vanilla is just under 20 months and I just started Grandma Lucy's 2 weeks ago. I always add EXTRA warm water. Come to think of it when she eats Acana she drinks water right after her meal but with the Grandma Lucy's I never see her drinking barely anything throughout the day. She seem hydrated cause she is peeing. Thanks so much for your help.


If she's peeing, and her gums are not pale or sticky, then she's not dehydrated. It never hurts just to check in with your vet to make sure, but I'm guessing she's getting all the fluids she needs from the Gma Lucy's. When we're home on Sunday's all day, my 3 will rarely drain our water bowl that holds 8 oz. Some days they do but it depends on how much they are running and playing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

When I first brought my maltese home when he was a puppy he refused to drink on the first day so I used a hamster bottle and put the tip in his mouth and squeezed the bottle - he drank 

I would call your vet though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds ok to me then. Must be getting quite a bit in the food. I would keep an eye on her pee and maybe mention it to the vet. I would think she should drink water somewhat though even so.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's after 9pm now and her water bowl is still full. Tonigh';s dinner was Grandma Lucy's with ALOT of water...very soupy and she still ate it. I have to keep feeding her foods with moisture and stay away from kibble.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's after 9pm now and her water bowl is still full. Tonigh';s dinner was Grandma Lucy's with ALOT of water...very soupy and she still ate it. I have to keep feeding her foods with moisture and stay away from kibble.
She is pee pad trained and the pad is full.....and that's without drinking any actual water.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I home cook for Haiku and since that food contains much more water than dry food, she only occasionally drinks water. To ensure that she's sufficiently hydrated, I put water in her food. Really the only time she drinks straight water is if she's been on a walk or playing outside, or if she's had the occasional meal of dry food.

As long as she's taking in liquid and doesn't show signs of dehydration, she's likely fine.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are giving her loads of water in her food. I would do a test by giving her a very dry meal and see if she drinks then. It might just re-activate her drinking again.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

When I switched from dry kibble to home cooking, Susie & Sadie both pretty much stopped drinking water. At first I thought they must be getting enough hydration from the moist food, but then their urine became very dark and concentrated; so I had to start adding extra water to their food. They almost never drink water on their own now. I just have to add it to their meals. 

I guess my girls aren't the only ones like that.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What about flavoured water? Like a tiny piece of tuna in it?


----------



## calliegal235 (Nov 12, 2011)

They are so cute. How do you tell them apart?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe you could take for a long walk, mine always drinks after a walk. good luck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Try Brita filtered water! Zooey went from drinking hardly anything to almost emptying her bowl by the end of the day! My parrot loves it too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

calliegal235 said:


> They are so cute. How do you tell them apart?


You must be talking about Susie & Sadie,
a Mother always knows!  (who is who!)


----------

